# Toro 3650 Governor Issues



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi

I'm trying to repair my in-laws toro ccr 3650. I've cleaned the carb so that now it starts. It actually starts on the first pull. However, I think it's not idling and revving correctly on load. The machine also dies after a while on its own, but will start back up.When I start to clear snow it's suppose to rev up to handle the load, but it either doesn't adjust well or if at all. From time to time it will rev up on its own then back down while just sitting there. I've tried to adjust the governor spring to no avail. 

If I manually open the throttle, it will rev pretty well. I know the machine has the power. I've switched to tru-fuel after I drained it. I think the governor isn't working correctly. Anyone know how to resolve this?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you you adjust the governor arm position by loosening the clamp screw, rotating the clamp fully clockwise, hold that position while pushing the carb throttle wide-open and hold it there while tightening the clamp screw? also, check that your linkages are correct and not binding.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

When you say governor arm by loosen the clamp, where is that clamp? Are you referring to under the the engine cover? If so, do I need to pull the engine to get to it? The linkage isn't binding and is pretty easy to move the throttle wide open. The spring appears to snap the throttle closed when you let it go.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

My apologies...I'm responding on my phone and thought you had a tec 3.5hp (4 stroke)! Someone who knows those ccr 2 strokes should be by shortly. Again, im sorry for the confusion!!!!


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for responding? It's a single stage 6.5Hp R-tek.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

So, I got it working. I'm not really sure what I did. I made some adjustments to the linkage and lubed it up.


----------



## jarbster (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey, I've got the same **** problem you had. Did you lube up the linkages on the carb only or did you have to dig further? This thing is pissing me off!


----------



## tbfreese.design (1 mo ago)

I a CCR3650. Cleaned carb, plug replaced, fresh fuel. Starts ok. Rpm is low but won’t stall out. I can jump the rpm’s by moving the throttle with my finger, engine runs strong. It appears the governor arm is not working properly. I need info on how to adjust/fix. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

I just fixed this on my ccr 2450 in another thread, but had to replace the carb, but look here for the governor linkage:


----------



## Chadster (25 d ago)

I had the exact same issue described here. I found that the governor spring had somehow gotten flipped over and was not pulling linearly. After flipping the spring back I had full power back!


----------

